# Free deer cane



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

i have some deer cane black magic up for grabs 
i live in roy and dont deliver


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

I'll take it off your hands. I leave the base at 1:30.I will pm you my phone, text me with address and time that works for you.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

i guess richardjb is the proud owner now when ever you get off work will be fine send you a pm


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Got PM


----------

